

Chew on this: Gum may be good for body, mind - mshafrir
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/04/22/chewing.gum.benefits/index.html

======
rscott
Yes, funded by _that_ Wrigley.
<http://www.wrigleygumisgood.com/science_institute.html>

A three percent interest in a small group of about 100 doesn't get me too
excited.

